

Why Two Is The Magic Number? Slate on Creative Pairs - yarapavan
http://www.slate.com/id/2267342/entry/2267343/

======
betaPass
Because human brain has two halves-left and right. Not a remotely sensible
answer? No?Can there ever be one silver bullet?one answer to this question? I
dont think so- And I think, anyone who says otherwise is lying to
himself/herself.

